# Radioamatierisms >  bezvadu durvju zvans

## sunde

Ir kādam ideja, kā ar vienkāršām metodēm pastiprināt viņa bezvadu durvju zvana)darbības radiusu? 
kad pirku uz iepakojuma rakstīts līdz 100m, dabā protams, 30, bet vajag 50. lai kur mēģinu piemuģīt antenu, signāls paliek tikai vājāks.

----------


## defs

Kas pogai iekšā-tas ir raidītājā? Baidos,ka ,ja pacelsi spriegumu,tad varbūt nosvilināsi.Minimala sprieguma pacelšana neko nedos.

----------


## sunde

ieksha 12 v bat, maza, tulit ielikshu bildi.
Derētu varjants ar antenu, tikai kur un kā viņu pielikt! Kaut metru garu.

----------


## next

Metru jau nevajadzees, ja tas verkjis darbojas triissimtcikturmegahercos tad 1/4vilnis buus paardesmit centimetru.
Bet taa vienkaarshi pielikt nesanaaks, raidiitaajs salaagots ar iebuuveeto cilpantenu, tur buus nopietni jaapiestraadaa lai kas sanaaktu.
Un vismaz kaads radioamatieru meerinstruments vajadziigs.

----------


## Didzis

Tev tur gan miglubilde sanākusi, tā kā skaties līdzi, kadu bildi liec. Visdrīzak antena ir tā cilpiņa. vajag zināt precīzu raidītāja frekvenci. Uz šo frekvenci iztaisīt ceturtdaļviļņa antenu, atvienot iekšējo antenu un pievienot ārejo antenu. Te nav tā situacija, kad garāks, labāks  ::  . Antenai jabūt precīzi noskaņotai. Nebūtu par skadi kads lauka mērītājs, kaut uz vieas D18 diodes un miliampermetra.Tad varēs orģinālo antenu salīdzināt ar paštaisīto. Ar paštaisītās antenas pieslegšanu problēmu nevajadzetu būt.

----------


## sunde

A-ha, nojausma tāda bij, varbūt kāds par simbolisku samaksu man palidzetu?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es domaju pratigak sakt ar antenas uzlikshanu uztverejam. Galu gala tieshi tas ir maja aiz sienam.

----------


## guguce

Jā, un pati poga arī var būt aiz staba. 
Vai tiešām tur nevienā galā nav nekas regulējams vai pieskaņojams?

----------


## sunde

tieshām nav neka regulejama!
Un arī uztvērēm nevaru atrast kur pievienot antenu labākai uztveršanai, vai arī tā ir precīzi salāgota un tā iebūvēta, ka nevau pazīt.

----------


## Texx

Man ar šitāds līdzīgs ir vecākiem. Tur gan attālums pagaidām ir pietiekošs. Trūkums gan tāds, ka tas uztvērējs pat pie minimālas lietošanas izrija 3 "C" lieluma baterijas pa kādiem 4 - 5 mēnešiem tikai gaidīšanas režīmā vien. Manējais raida 433 MHz frekvencē.

----------


## Didzis

Tak pilnīgi visam raidošajām un uztverošajām iekārtām var pielikt ārejo antenu.Uztaisi normālu bildi tam raidītājam, tad pateikšu, kur to drāti pielodēt . Antenas dara brīnumus  ::  .

----------


## Slowmo

Domājams, ka antena ir tā cilpa, kas ap balto uzlīmīti.

----------


## Delfins

tā ir. cik esmu sapratis no forumiem - cilpa ir jāpparauj un jaliek klat normala antena !?

----------


## Didzis

Cilpa visdrīzak ir jāatvieno pilnīgi nost, lai nav liekas kapacitātes. ieliec normalas kvalitātes bildi. Bļin, visiem mobiļņiki ar fočukiem, bet fotogrāfēt nemāk.

----------


## Delfins

nu tur ir klasiskā cilpa 433Mhz cik noprotu..

Foto-zibenes palidējos šitā dara

----------


## defs

vēl variants,ka katrs viesis iegādājas tādu pogu un nospiež,kad ir darbības rādiusā.Vienīgi nelaime,ja sanak iet iekša sētā,bet tur ir tas suns.

----------


## Slowmo

Ja nekādi nav iespējams aizvilkt vadu no pogas līdz zvanam, tad var mēģināt izlodēt no raidītāja ārā to podziņu un vietā ielodēt vadu. Tad raidītāju var likt kaut kur tuvāk uztvērējam, bet pogu aizvilkt līdz tai vietai, kur tā nepieciešama. Principā pat vevajag lodēt ārā. Var tur pat blakus vadiņu pielodēt.

----------


## defs

Ērtākais jau ir ,ja var ar radioviļņiem,tāpēc jau topika autors raksta,lai nebūtu jāņem lapsta rokā un grāvis jārok   ::  
es arī vispār kreņķējos,ka raksta virsū visādas muļķības.Tu nezini,ko pirkt.Es laiku atpakaļ meklēju nakts redzamības kameru.Atradu,rakstīts bija ,ka tumsā lidz 30m redzot.Uzdevu veikalam jautajumu-vai pēc 30 m tumsā varēšu atšķirt cilveka seju,vai tikai to,ka kaut kas kust?Man atbildēja,ka to nevar zinat,jo par 30m runā ražotājs.Vo!

----------


## sunde

Reku normālāka bilde.
 Varbūt kāds var pastāstīt precīzāk, kas jāmodificē antenai lai palielināt darbības radiusu.
Esmu iesācējs, bet lodāmuru noturēt rokās varu.

----------


## Zigis

> Vienīgi nelaime,ja sanak iet iekša sētā,bet tur ir tas suns.


 Aprakts???

----------


## tvdx

a kur otra puse? vari meegjinaat nonjemt C1 un C2(nepazaudee,moska jaalodee atpakalj), bet kur vinji lodeejas klaat pielodeet antenas pievadu...)  (vispaar- neupdeito raidiitaju, bet uztveereeju, sanaaks suudi ja erp. buus par lielu(suudi taa-ne pa jokam)
uztveereejam uzliec 3 elem yagi- buus ok+bandpass filtru(arii krietni liidzees)

----------


## guguce

Vispirms vajadzētu noskaidrot raidīšanas frekvenci. Vai rakstīts nekur nebij (kaste, poga, zvans)? 
Apskaties otrā pusē mikrenes un kvarca (ja ir) nosaukumus. 
Pie tādiem izmēriem var būt līdz 2,5GHz, (ej nu sazini no ķīniēšiem   ::   ).
Baterijas izmērs 28.9 mm.

----------


## defs

> Vienīgi nelaime,ja sanak iet iekša sētā,bet tur ir tas suns.
> 
> 
>  Aprakts???


 Nē,tas,kurš skraida apkārt un grib iekost.Tāpēc vajag to pogu,lai suni varētu savākt un viesi ienakt.Jo māju piecelt tuvāk tiem vārtiem nebūs tik vienkārši  ::

----------


## sunde

reku otra puse- uz mikrenes TL2262    60300123.
uz tranzistora  JDQ  R433A.

P.s. Frekvenci nekur neatradu.

----------


## Delfins

tas nav tranzistors.. tas ir kristāls

JDQ R433A = 433Mhz

----------


## Texx

Rekur datulapa:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...2262-IR-P.html
Neesmu drošs kur īsti to ārējo antenu likt klāt. Varbūt pie L1 kādu vada gabalu ielodēt? Palabojiet mani, kurš saprot vairāk.
Bet vai pults baterijas spriegumu esi pārbaudījis?

17-tā kāja ir signāla izeja

----------


## sunde

> a kur otra puse? vari meegjinaat nonjemt C1 un C2(nepazaudee,moska jaalodee atpakalj), bet kur vinji lodeejas klaat pielodeet antenas pievadu...)  (vispaar- neupdeito raidiitaju, bet uztveereeju, sanaaks suudi ja erp. buus par lielu(suudi taa-ne pa jokam)
> uztveereejam uzliec 3 elem yagi- buus ok+bandpass filtru(arii krietni liidzees)


 Reku uztvērēja bildes!
 Ir ideja kā vienkāršāk modificēt uztvērēju?

----------


## Delfins

man liekas tas atkailināts vadiņš, kas plates otrā pusē pie tāda apļveida celiņa varētu būt antena (nu spole tip tur domāta)

----------


## guguce

Pēc idejas jau Q1 būtu jābūt AF pastiprinātājam, nevar īsti redzēt.
Pusviļņa garums ir ~34,6cm un tev vajag 2 tik garus vadus. 
Vienu pielodē pie masas starp C3 un C10, R3. Bet otrs vads ir jāmēģina 
pie C3 otras puses, vai Q1 ārmalas izvada, vai pie kādas no C1 pusēm. 
Vadi jānovieto katrs uz savu pusi, simetriski vai nu horizontāli, vai vertikāli un 
jāmēģina pie katras antenas vada pārlodēšanas. 
Raidītāja pogu pagaidām neaiztiekam, staigājam, spaidam   ::  .

----------


## sunde

Paldies ,,guguce,, salodeju testam šitā. Signāls bija! (Att nr 1)
Bet pec tam bribēju parlodēt kvalitatīvāk, un uztveršana pazuda pavisam.- Laikam kaut ko nosvilināju.
Tagad signāls ir 10m attālumā ar šādu risinājumu (15 cm vads). (att nr2).

----------


## guguce

Vai nu ar alvu salipināji celiņus, vai Q1 nobeidzi. 
Varbūt der kāds no autoradio antenas ieejas traņiem.

----------

